# Lagoon Tower - Not Impressed!



## blackfoot (Dec 9, 2013)

Currently spending 19 days here @ Lagoon Towers. We are in a 1BR ungraded room facing the lagoon and Diamond Head.

We have had nothing but a noise problems- first w/ Movies being played on a large Projected Screen w/ 8' high speakers projecting sound right into the side of the Lagoon Towers at night in a volume that it is hard to have a conversation. Interesting, because there are only a couple of people watching the movie but they are managing to piss off half the building staying here. I called the Hotel Management and they don't care because the movies are  published in the daily newspaper as guest entertainment and they will NOT stop them.I asked why can't they project the sound facing towards the ocean and was told they always do it this way.Poor decision making of the Management in my opinion!

It gets better- they failed to tell me that they have  moved beginning last night, the nightly Hawaiian show from the Parking Garage roof to in front  of the Lagoon Towers so we can have more high volume noise every night.I haven't called them because they don't give a damn about the suckers who bought HGVC staying in the Lagoon Tower

This location is very unprofessional in my opinion and feel I've been ripped off by Hilton.They just don't care- very interesting attitude!I wanted to pass this on because I would hate to see anyone else in the future be as disappointed as I have been w/ my stay here. 

I am pissed to the point that I am going to sell my HGVC membership when I get home!


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2013)

blackfoot said:


> Currently spending 19 days here @ Lagoon Towers. We are in a 1BR ungraded room facing the lagoon and Diamond Head.
> 
> We have had nothing but a noise problems- first w/ Movies being played on a large Projected Screen w/ 8' high speakers projecting sound right into the side of the Lagoon Towers at night in a volume that it is hard to have a conversation. Interesting, because there are only a couple of people watching the movie but they are managing to piss off half the building staying here. I called the Hotel Management and they don't care because the movies are  published in the daily newspaper as guest entertainment and they will NOT stop them.I asked why can't they project the sound facing towards the ocean and was told they always do it this way.Poor decision making of the Management in my opinion!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about your stay. I'm assuming you're in a standard one bedroom which means you're on the lower floors.

The HHV is normally noisy in the evenings especially the rooms facing the rainbow tower. The grassy area between the lagoon and rainbow towers are normally used to hold evening events that can run to midnight. HHV is not the place to stay if you want peace and quiet. It's only quiet in the early morning hours. 

*Don't wait until you get home*. They can't change the situation with the HHV events but ask the front desk to give you a room on the other side of the building facing the marina away from the evening noise. However please note that the other side of the bulding will be noisy during the day due to the pool and you'll also want to avoid being assigned to room xx68. See this old post - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=698976&postcount=1

NOTE: The onsite HGVC managers sit across from the check-in area. You should  speak with them as well about your displeasure with the speakers (Definitely reach out to them out if the front desk can't help you get another room).


----------



## presley (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree that HHV is noisy and crowded.  I pretty much only stay there because I can use my HGVC points there.  I prefer other parts of island and I also prefer much more laid back resorts.  Other HGVC properties are not like that.  I'd hate for you to sell your ownership just because you don't like one location.


----------



## poorguy (Dec 9, 2013)

We stayed in the Lagoon Tower this past spring break.  We were higher up and the noise was a little inconvenient but didn't bother us or the kids to the point where we couldn't sleep or talk through it.  I was a little put off by it until the night they had a movie premier out there.  Jack Johnson was there and played a few songs.  Pretty darn cool to be laying in bed in Hawaii listening to Jack Johnson live I must say.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 9, 2013)

*I'll trade you*

I'd love to trade you. We're in the Kalia tower and I/we think this sucks, all 3 of us do.  "IF" we ever stay at HHV again, it will never, ever, be the Kalia tower.  This tower was so poorly designed. we are completely removed from the lagoon, Lagoon Tower, the Grand Waikikian, and the rest of the resort. And that tiny cold pool?

We're in a 1-BDRM in the Kalia tower and my wife's son is in a studio in the Lagoon tower.  This corporate monster refused to at least put us all in the same building. There is no connection between the Kalia tower and the Grand Waikikian, you have to plan a day long field trip to hike over and/or back between the Lagoon tower, the pools, the lagoon, and the ocean.  Don't even mention the dock. Makes having meals together ruff. 

The movie and the Luau are early in the evening, so it would't bother us.  We hear all the noise while we're eating dinner.  

We'll be at the Luau Wednesday nite, after getting 2 free tickets at the owner update tomorrow morning. 

We sure miss our nice quiet week at WKORV on Maui last week. Westin definitely treats there guests better than HHV, although we never had any problems at any of the other HGVC TS's or Hilton hotels we've stayed at.  Like I said HHV is a corporate monster.  Maybe have to stick with Ko'olina when we come to Oahu.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmm, I read an article recently in a travel mag about Honolulu and put in a request via SFX for a 2BR unit at HHV.  I'm not sure how likely it is that request would go through, but are y'all saying HHV should be struck from my list?  We've stayed at Marriotts KoOlina and Aulani & liked them both quite a bit.  But we were thinking it might be a nice change to try Honolulu next time.  Generally speaking, though, we prefer peace and quiet.  And warm swimming pools.

So it sounds like HHV should be off our list?

H


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 9, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Hmm, I read an article recently in a travel mag about Honolulu and put in a request via SFX for a 2BR unit at HHV.  I'm not sure how likely it is that request would go through, but are y'all saying HHV should be struck from my list?  We've stayed at Marriotts KoOlina and Aulani & liked them both quite a bit.  But we were thinking it might be a nice change to try Honolulu next time.  Generally speaking, though, we prefer peace and quiet.  And warm swimming pools.
> 
> So it sounds like HHV should be off our list?
> 
> H


We've stayed in Ko'Olina, which was relaxing.  We just stayed at the Westin WKORV on Maui last week and that was heaven: extremely relaxing.

It feels like  someone dropped us in the middle of Time Square.  Interesting place to experience, but NOT relaxing.  Just like any big city it's also tip, tip, tip and me, me, me.  a big city feel rather than a relaxing resort feel. 

It's 5:55 PM here, the sun is setting, my windows are open like usual (86 degrees), and I can here the Luau all the way across the resort, which the OP was complaining about.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm chuckling over here because I own at HHV Lagoon and like it for all the reasons it irritates you guys . 

I've never been to Maui, so this year I picked up a trader and will be going to WKORV in May.  I've been thinking I'll be bored there laying around in all that peace and quiet lol.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I'd love to trade you. We're in the Kalia tower and I/we think this sucks, all 3 of us do.  "IF" we ever stay at HHV again, it will never, ever, be the Kalia tower.  This tower was so poorly designed. we are completely removed from the lagoon, Lagoon Tower, the Grand Waikikian, and the rest of the resort. And that tiny cold pool?



That scares me a bit!!!  I heard that there are no in-suite washer/dryer, but besides that, the reno's were newer and it was set back from the lagoon a bit.  Maybe I need to look at the property layout, but why would it matter if you are removed from the GW?  Just curious.


----------



## GregT (Dec 9, 2013)

Blackfoot and Ron,

HHV is definitely different from other Hawaiian vacations -- Waikiki is much busier than the other islands, and it takes some adjustment to hearing traffic noise (sirens too) more than infrequently.  If not expecting that, HHV can be problematic.

Blackfoot, I hope that you take Phyllis advice to heart, and request a Marina-side room.  The views are still spectacular and you're far enough away from Ala Moana that the road noise shouldn't be problematic.  You will have pool noise, but it is what it is.

Ron, I'm sorry Kalia is not meeting expectations.   Like Smith indicated, some of us love HHV for some of the reasons mentioned above.   It's a great property with many special features -- just truly a different Hawaiian experience.

Heathpack, I hope you keep the request -- and if you get your trade, I think it's a great trade.   Just expect a different experience from any other non-Waikiki timeshare....

I hope things work out okay!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 10, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> That scares me a bit!!!  I heard that there are no in-suite washer/dryer, but besides that, the reno's were newer and it was set back from the lagoon a bit.  Maybe I need to look at the property layout, but why would it matter if you are removed from the GW?  Just curious.


My wife's son is in the Lagoon tower, which is next to (connected) to the GW.  If the GW and the Kalia tower were connected, we could get back and forth easily.  Plus tomorrow we have to figure out how to get back there for our owner update at 8:30 AM.

Plus if there was an easy way to get to the GW/Lagoon towers we would be at the beach.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 10, 2013)

Honolulu is NYC on the beach. 

Stay on the North Shore if you want quiet. 

It's like people who stay in the Gaslamp District in San Diego and then complain about the noise from the clubs or those darn bright lights in Las Vegas.


----------



## blackfoot (Dec 10, 2013)

No ,we are staying in an upgraded room and it is terrible. The show is going on right now as I write this and it is a joke. Anyone who has plans to stay here , think twice about using your valuable points because it is worse than Times Square.

Very Classy! I am going to bitch in the morning again w/ the HGVC people. Anyone who is thinking about buying in the Lagoon towers would be out of their minds! This is NOT a first rate experience!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 10, 2013)

Reading this thread, I'm with Dave, booking Waikiki and expecting quiet is setting yourself up for disappointment, just like booking Manhattan or Vegas and expecting quiet would be, its not what Waikiki is about, that's what the neighbor islands are about. Waikiki is a city on the beach that's what makes it unique and fun in our view. 

Last week we were at the Wyndham Waikiki beachwalk, our room was next to the pool and all night long we could here bad Hawaiian music, being pipped in. It was so bad at a few times that we just had to laugh at it, close our window and turn the A/C on. We walked down to the HHV right past the movie and thought wouldn't that be fun when we are here in April.

The previous week we were at lawaii beach resort on Kauai and had just enough peace and quiet. The sidewalks were all rolled up at 9pm in Poipu, we loved that to, since we could make fun of it, leave our windows open and hear the waves crashing outside, not a human sound to be heard.

I'm sorry that the OP is disappointed and I'm really surprised that they booked 19 days for what sounds like their first trip without mixing it up with waikoloa. Two weeks at waikoloa mixed in with 5 days at HHV might have been a better fit.

Ian


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2013)

*Vacations should be enjoyable*



blackfoot said:


> No ,we are staying in an upgraded room and it is terrible. The show is going on right now as I write this and it is a joke. Anyone who has plans to stay here , think twice about using your valuable points because it is worse than Times Square.
> 
> Very Classy! I am going to bitch in the morning again w/ the HGVC people. Anyone who is thinking about buying in the Lagoon towers would be out of their minds! This is NOT a first rate experience!



If your overall experience is that awful perhaps you should see if staying on the Big Island is an option (depending on availability, how many days you have left and last minute airfare it might be a better option for you)

I'm another Lagoon Tower owner. We fell in love with HHV after our first hotel stay in 2000 (before the first timeshare tower was completed). It's the primary reason we bought two HGVC weeks via resale in 2003. We finally made a HGVC Lagoon Tower purchase in 2009 after several Lagoon Tower stays. But I have to agree that it can be extremely loud in the evenings especially if there's an evening corporate event on the grassy area between lagoon and rainbow towers.

I hope things get better for you. Vacations should be relaxing (not stressful).


----------



## heathpack (Dec 10, 2013)

So for us, the appeal of a Honolulu stay was to be in the middle of a number of historical sites, the ability to walk to restaurants/bars/nightlife/shopping, and to visit Oahu in a different way than we have previously.

If we can close our windows/patio door and have a quiet room, we'd be happy enough with that.  Are some of you saying that the place is noisy with windows & doors closed?  How crowded is the pool area?  If we can find a spot in the hot tub or on the beach or a lounger that's not on top of our neighbor's lounger, we'll be happy enough.

Thanks for the answers I've already received!

H


----------



## bastroum (Dec 10, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I'm chuckling over here because I own at HHV Lagoon and like it for all the reasons it irritates you guys .
> 
> I've never been to Maui, so this year I picked up a trader and will be going to WKORV in May.  I've been thinking I'll be bored there laying around in all that peace and quiet lol.
> 
> ...



We also like all the city-like activity at HHV and have always thought of Honolulu as "Las Vegas with a beach". We go to Maui for a peaceful experience. If you think  it's noisy now, you should hear it on New Year's Eve! BTW...the Kalia Tower was not built as a timeshare. It was originally built as a hotel tower. Before it opened they discovered mold in the building and had to demolish the interior and rebuild. That's when they decided to turn some of the floors into timeshares because the Lagoon Tower was selling out.. It's always been a strange building.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm curious as to how long the OP has been with HGVC.  I can't imagine spending the entire 19 day trip to Hawaii all in one place (particularly in Waikiki).  It helps to do some research before planning such a trip.

We're going in April for our third trip to the islands in 6 years, but only spending 6 nights at HHV (the remainder at Kings Land on the Big Island).  HHV is great for shopping and entertainment, but I can't imagine doing just Waikiki/Honolulu on a visit to the islands.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 10, 2013)

blackfoot said:


> It gets better- they failed to tell me that they have moved beginning last night, the nightly Hawaiian show from the Parking Garage roof to in front of the Lagoon Towers so we can have more high volume noise every night.



The HHV web site doesn't mention such a change. Perhaps what you saw was one of the corporate events that are often held on the lagoon green. They can be noisy, but they don't typically run too late into the evening. (And if you think a luau is noisy, you won't want to be around on Friday night when they shoot off fireworks following the show at the Super Pool.)


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Plus if there was an easy way to get to the GW/Lagoon towers we would be at the beach.


----------



## blackfoot (Dec 10, 2013)

Last Post- I have actually lived in Honolulu ,have visited Hawaii( various islands) at least 30 times in the last 15 years and have stayed at this location (HHV) every December for the last 11 years. It's not my 1st rodeo and I do not reside in rural Kansas!

If you haven't been here in the last 2 weeks, just maybe things have changed since your last visit!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 10, 2013)

HatTrick said:


>


Where can I get one. :hysterical:


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 10, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> The HHV web site doesn't mention such a change. Perhaps what you saw was one of the corporate events that are often held on the lagoon green. They can be noisy, but they don't typically run too late into the evening. (And if you think a luau is noisy, you won't want to be around on Friday night when they shoot off fireworks following the show at the Super Pool.)


We're at HHV now.  We'll be heading to the owner update in 1 hr, so we can get our two free tickets to the HHV Luau. And yes the Luau was/is temporarily moved to the grassy area North (?) of the Lagoon (right below the OP's window).  We checked it out yesterday and saw the seating and the stage.  They have seats all around the stage (360 degrees), like a theater in the round.  We have reservations for tomorrow (Wednesday) nite.

I think we'll need that rickshaw though, to get us to the luau from from the Kalia Tower.


----------



## presley (Dec 10, 2013)

heathpack said:


> So for us, the appeal of a Honolulu stay was to be in the middle of a number of historical sites, the ability to walk to restaurants/bars/nightlife/shopping, and to visit Oahu in a different way than we have previously.
> 
> If we can close our windows/patio door and have a quiet room, we'd be happy enough with that.  Are some of you saying that the place is noisy with windows & doors closed?  How crowded is the pool area?  If we can find a spot in the hot tub or on the beach or a lounger that's not on top of our neighbor's lounger, we'll be happy enough.
> 
> ...



The location is great for the reasons you listed here.  It is a noisy resort, but I've never spent that much time in my room or even on property.  I have very busy vacations and from you past posts, I think you do, too.  I do not believe the noise will bother you at all.  If you want to lounge all day and watch TV with the patio door open, you may have a problem.

I've never used the pools there.  They are busy and loud and I'm an ocean junky.  The pools may irritate you because they have some pool towel system now where they give you a small piece of paper and you trade it for towels every day at a pool shack.  If you lose that little piece of paper, they charge you.  I always buy towels when I in Hawaii because I am out and about so much.

I think this is the best location for what you want, Heathpack.  I don't love it like most do because I'm out busy all day and when I get back and want to eat, I don't like walking through Disneyland crowds on my resort property.  I'm interested in checking out their new location, also in Waikiki, but nothing really on property.  With HHV, you not only get all the people staying on property, you also get everyone in Waikiki coming over for shopping, dining and fireworks, etc.  I don't go to Hawaii for the crowds.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 10, 2013)

Walk down to Lappert's and get some Kauai Pie, then all will be better.  

I guess we were fortunate last year to get a high floor (22? It was a 2BR Ocean View right under the penthouse level) and there were no noise issues at that height.

I would definitely pursue things while you are there, until you are happy (or give up).  It's much easier to get things resolved on site, and if you're like me you would much rather have a good vacation than compensation after the fact.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> We're at HHV now.  We'll be heading to the owner update in 1 hr, so we can get our two free tickets to the HHV Luau. And yes the Luau was/is temporarily moved to the grassy area North (?) of the Lagoon (right below the OP's window).  We checked it out yesterday and saw the seating and the stage.  They have seats all around the stage (360 degrees), like a theater in the round.



Until a couple of years ago, that's where the luau was held. Noise aside, it's a much nicer location, in my opinion, than the roof of the parking structure!


----------



## bastroum (Dec 10, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> Until a couple of years ago, that's where the luau was held. Noise aside, it's a much nicer location, in my opinion, than the roof of the parking structure!



100% agree.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I'd love to trade you. We're in the Kalia tower and I/we think this sucks, all 3 of us do.  "IF" we ever stay at HHV again, it will never, ever, be the Kalia tower.  This tower was so poorly designed. we are completely removed from the lagoon, Lagoon Tower, the Grand Waikikian, and the rest of the resort. And that tiny cold pool?
> 
> We're in a 1-BDRM in the Kalia tower and my wife's son is in a studio in the Lagoon tower.  This corporate monster refused to at least put us all in the same building. There is no connection between the Kalia tower and the Grand Waikikian, you have to plan a day long field trip to hike over and/or back between the Lagoon tower, the pools, the lagoon, and the ocean.  Don't even mention the dock. Makes having meals together ruff.


 I have cash reservations for two nights in the Kalia tower, but now maybe I should reconsider and stay at the Grand Waikikian. It's a little more expensive but I am wondering if we will be happier.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 10, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I have cash reservations for two nights in the Kalia tower, but now maybe I should reconsider and stay at the Grand Waikikian. It's a little more expensive but I am wondering if we will be happier.



GW is nicer. All depends on the cost and how much time you will be spending in your room.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 10, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I have cash reservations for two nights in the Kalia tower, but now maybe I should reconsider and stay at the Grand Waikikian. It's a little more expensive but I am wondering if we will be happier.



Yes, you'll be more central 2 everything.

I found a short cut to the GW.  I'll post it later after I get back to the room from the Lagoon pool.

Funny sitting here pool side listening to XMAS music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2013)

*For those who are not familar with the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV)*

I think Hawaii Revealed provides a good description of the *hotel property *at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV).



> From http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-...-resorts/waikiki-area/hilton-hawaiian-village
> _3,386 rooms, 6 pools (including a keiki pool), 3 spas, free fitness rooms, free room safes, coffee makers with free coffee daily, about a dozen restaurants, over 90 shops, over 150,000 sq. ft. of meeting space, 24-hour business center, room service, day spa, hi-speed Internet access in rooms, Wi-Fi in some public areas, lanais (on most), children’s program, wedding coordinator, wedding chapel, lu‘au. Where do we start? *We’ve reviewed every resort in Hawai‘i, and this is the biggest kahuna of them all. On a typical day they’ll have over 6,000 guests serviced by 1,700 employees, which practically qualifies it as a small town. If you’re looking for a pulsating, always-moving resort, this place hums. If you’re looking for peace and quiet, you’ve definitely come to the wrong place.* It can get very crowded at the pools, and their multi-level 5,000 sq. ft. Paradise Pool has a 77-foot lava tube slide and a waterfall and is very popular. Seven massive towers (the tallest is 38 stories) with the Rainbow Tower being the closest to the water and the Ali‘i Tower having the best services. The grounds are strewn with tropical plants, flowing ponds, swimming pools and some exotic birds, including African penguins.....
> 
> The beach defines the northwestern edge of Waikiki and has the calmest waters. There’s a lot to do on the beach and the public lagoon (which is a clean, safer place to frolic). The vendors on the beach rent gear and such for fairly high prices—like $16 for a beach lounge chair and $31 for an umbrella....
> ...



Here's an aerial shot of the Hilton Hawaiian Village. 
Notice that the Grand Waikikian and Kalia towers have a side of the building  that faces away from the resort. These rooms will offer city views and city noise (when the balcony door is open). And also as discussed in this thread, there is noise within the village due to various events/live entertainment. The level of noise will range based on the location of the event/live entertainment compared to each of the towers.

Here's a link to my previous comments about the timeshare units at HHV - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1484644&postcount=9


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2013)

blackfoot said:


> Last Post- I have actually lived in Honolulu ,have visited Hawaii( various islands) at least 30 times in the last 15 years and have stayed at this location (HHV) every December for the last 11 years. It's not my 1st rodeo and I do not reside in rural Kansas!
> 
> If you haven't been here in the last 2 weeks, just maybe things have changed since your last visit!


Thanks for the update.

Your earlier comments sounded like someone visiting HHV the first time.
*
"Anyone who has plans to stay here, think twice about using your valuable points because it is worse than Times Square."

"Anyone who is thinking about buying in the Lagoon towers would be out of their minds! This is NOT a first rate experience!"*

There was no previous reference that you visit HHV every year in December. Obviously something has drastically changed since you haven't encountered any problems in the last 11 years (at least not enough to make you consider selling or telling others to stay away).

When you get a moment, please take the time to write an email to HGVC via  input@HGVC.com. Definitely point out that you've stayed at HHV every December for the last 11 years because it will provide a lot of credibility to your statements about the noise level. According to a HGVC manager I spoke with, issues/problems reported by members via input@HGVC.com gets the corporate office attention and priority. Just try to be courteous (no one wants to talk to an insulting or crazy person) and basically explain the issue (without going into a rant) and your expect outcome as a HGVC owner. 

Thanks,

Phyllis


----------



## frank808 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> My wife's son is in the Lagoon tower, which is next to (connected) to the GW.  If the GW and the Kalia tower were connected, we could get back and forth easily.  Plus tomorrow we have to figure out how to get back there for our owner update at 8:30 AM.
> 
> Plus if there was an easy way to get to the GW/Lagoon towers we would be at the beach.



I usually cut through the garage.  You can exit the Kalia tower ocean exit.  Take a right and walk down the lane where the taxis wait and you are at the lagoon tower in less than 5 minutes.  Easy peasy...it's like walking from the moana tower to the naia lagoon bar.  Or walking from KAA to KAN pools. 

If you need help give send a pm or call ron.  HHV is like my 3rd home (MKO is my 2nd home)  

But if you want to come out to the country and meet me I'm here at MKO.  I rarely go towards town.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Yes, you'll be more central 2 everything.
> 
> I found a short cut to the GW.  I'll post it later after I get back to the room from the Lagoon pool.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!



alwysonvac said:


> I think Hawaii Revealed provides a good description of the *hotel property *at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the great info Phyllis.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> This corporate monster refused to at least put us all in the same building.



Referring to Hilton rather than HGVC?


----------



## ricoba (Dec 10, 2013)

I am sorry for the experience of the OP.  

But, unless you stay at the hotel in the Rainbow or Ali'i Towers, I personally think the Lagoon Tower has the best location at HHV.  But obviously, to each their own.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 10, 2013)

*Did you know what type of resort this was when you booked it?*



blackfoot said:


> Currently spending 19 days here @ Lagoon Towers. We are in a 1BR ungraded room facing the lagoon and Diamond Head.
> 
> We have had nothing but a noise problems- first w/ Movies being played on a large Projected Screen w/ 8' high speakers projecting sound right into the side of the Lagoon Towers at night in a volume that it is hard to have a conversation. Interesting, because there are only a couple of people watching the movie but they are managing to piss off half the building staying here. I called the Hotel Management and they don't care because the movies are  published in the daily newspaper as guest entertainment and they will NOT stop them.I asked why can't they project the sound facing towards the ocean and was told they always do it this way.Poor decision making of the Management in my opinion!
> 
> ...



Did you know the type of resort you were getting when you booked it?  HHV and Waikiki is noisy, busy, and like taking Manhattan and putting on Fire Island in New York.  Have you read any of the posts that I and others have made about this area?  Did you rent a car to stay there?  I have stated that if you need or want a car go to one of the other 5 Hawaiian Islands or another part of Oahu.  I feel that a car in Waikiki is a problem with parking, traffic, and aggravation.  Since we have booked timeshare resorts we have been to some that we want to return to every year or two, others that we say been there done that, and others that we say we will never return for various reason.  The Lagoon Tower is one that we have been to and will be returning to on January 4th.  Don't blame the HHV or the HGVClub for the reservation that you made.  Perhaps a vacation to the Big Island of Hawaii which has 3 excellent Hilton timeshare resorts would be a better fit for your needs and desires.  To each his won, that's my philosophy, I don't know that is right for you, you don't know what's right for me.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 10, 2013)

To get from Kalia to GW, I either walk through the garage if it is raining, or I walk around the street access on Ala Mouna Blvd and walk to the parking garage elevator. 

I walk back and forth many times, as the spa and the gym are both in Kalia. 

I just stay in GW for thanksgiving.   Noise from Luau is audible with the door closed, but tolerable.  Traffic noise is equally as bad with the door open.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 11, 2013)

blackfoot said:


> Last Post- I have actually lived in Honolulu ,have visited Hawaii( various islands) at least 30 times in the last 15 years and have stayed at this location (HHV) every December for the last 11 years. It's not my 1st rodeo and I do not reside in rural Kansas!
> 
> If you haven't been here in the last 2 weeks, just maybe things have changed since your last visit!




Maybe you should sell your points.  Looking back at your previous posts, you haven't been at all positive towards HGVC.  Maybe you should rent like the previous 10 years at HHV... I'm sure Hilton would rather have you paying the rack rate anyways. If you did your research *before buying and booking points*, you would have made a better informed decision and been happy.  That's what someone from rural Kansas would have done!


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 11, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I'm chuckling over here because I own at HHV Lagoon and like it for all the reasons it irritates you guys .



X2
This sounds really bad but my first thought was "oh, good!  A bad review.  Maybe a lot of people will read it and they'll stay elsewhere and I won't have such a hard time getting a reservation."

I adore HHV and have been an owner since before they opened.  I love looking at events on the green lawn even when some Japanese business is hosting a corporate event.  I don't mind the nightly luau.  I love the hustle and bustle and walking every night from HHV to Duke statue and back with my kids.  But I complete understand that if you're expecting quiet peaceful Hawaii then Waikiki is a utter shock to ones senses.  We alway go to the Big Island after HHV--makes for a very balanced vacation.

My brother can't stand Waikiki but goes to Disney World/Land twice a year.  I rather scratch my eyeballs out rather than go back to Disney World.  Different stroke for different folks.


----------



## Blues (Dec 11, 2013)

I too am confused by the OP.  I'm not fond of HGVC Lagoon either.  When we stayed there a couple of years ago, it felt to me like exactly what it was - an old converted apartment building.  I'm just not a fan of the dynamic at this location.  But I recognize it for what it is, and appreciate that some people really like this type of vacation.  I'm not sure what has changed for the OP -- has it really gotten that much worse or noisier in the last couple of years?

Ironically, my company is sending me there for a week-long conference in Feb.  So DW and I will be staying in the hotel section of HHV.  And considering the fact that it will be on the company's dime, and I'll be getting paid to boot, I'm anticipating that it will be absolutely wonderful!  

And oh BTW, for our own vacation, we'll be going to Kingsland in October. 

-Bob


----------



## bastroum (Dec 11, 2013)

Great thread! Everybody likes something different. Just the way it should be and why these companies build in different locations.


----------



## presley (Dec 11, 2013)

Blues said:


> I'm not sure what has changed for the OP -- has it really gotten that much worse or noisier in the last couple of years?



In looking at his previous posts, it looks like he stayed in the hotel side for many years.  It can be quite a shock to go from hotel service to a timeshare.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 11, 2013)

[_Comment about OP removed -- discuss the topic, not each other_ - mg] Although there was no Luau last nite, some special event (very noisy) was held in the grassy area North of the Lagoon, right below the OP's room.  Just as we sat down to dinner, KABOOOM!. There was a great fireworks show from the Lagoon.  Since we are in the Kalia tower, looking directly South over the convention building, lagoon, and the ocean, we had a great view.

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l625/Ron98GT/3cdc169990d213f22ebce399efeb4040.jpg

I was going  to do the Hilton catamaran dinner fireworks cruise Friday from the Hilton dock, but this view of the fireworks is too good to pass up.

[_Comment about OP removed_ - mg]


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Walk down to Lappert's and get some Kauai Pie, then all will be better.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

Blues said:


> Ironically, my company is sending me there for a week-long conference in Feb.  So DW and I will be staying in the hotel section of HHV.  And considering the fact that it will be on the company's dime, and I'll be getting paid to boot, I'm anticipating that it will be absolutely wonderful!



Let's not rub it in, now!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 11, 2013)

I was also miffed by Ron's comment about them not putting them together in the same tower.  Inventory on the Timeshare side is separate.  They can't move you from one tower to the other, because it would mean displacing someone the other way around.  In the timeshare people have expectations of being in the very room type they selected. 

If you stay at a hotel and book a run of house, the house puts you where ever they want to.  

Not sure if that was the cause of the issue of misunderstanding that the two bookings, while booked in 2 separate inventory pools could not magically be booked into a single tower of timeshare.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 11, 2013)

*You are staying at HHV on the Company Dime!*



Blues said:


> I too am confused by the OP.  I'm not fond of HGVC Lagoon either.  When we stayed there a couple of years ago, it felt to me like exactly what it was - an old converted apartment building.  I'm just not a fan of the dynamic at this location.  But I recognize it for what it is, and appreciate that some people really like this type of vacation.  I'm not sure what has changed for the OP -- has it really gotten that much worse or noisier in the last couple of years?
> 
> Ironically, my company is sending me there for a week-long conference in Feb.  So DW and I will be staying in the hotel section of HHV.  And considering the fact that it will be on the company's dime, and I'll be getting paid to boot, I'm anticipating that it will be absolutely wonderful!
> 
> ...



Your staying at HHV on the company dime.  I retired a job that I loved and would have continued if I could stay at the HHV in the winter.  I just hated the NY winters.  Can I work for your company for no pay?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 11, 2013)

*Ko'Olina is a great location if you want quite, a car, and being there*



Ron98GT said:


> I'd love to trade you. We're in the Kalia tower and I/we think this sucks, all 3 of us do.  "IF" we ever stay at HHV again, it will never, ever, be the Kalia tower.  This tower was so poorly designed. we are completely removed from the lagoon, Lagoon Tower, the Grand Waikikian, and the rest of the resort. And that tiny cold pool?
> 
> We're in a 1-BDRM in the Kalia tower and my wife's son is in a studio in the Lagoon tower.  This corporate monster refused to at least put us all in the same building. There is no connection between the Kalia tower and the Grand Waikikian, you have to plan a day long field trip to hike over and/or back between the Lagoon tower, the pools, the lagoon, and the ocean.  Don't even mention the dock. Makes having meals together ruff.
> 
> ...



The issue with timeshares as well as real estate is location, location, location.  Do you like the hustle and bustle of Waikiki or the quite of Ko'Olina.  Do you want to walk to restaurants, shops and activities or do you want to drive.  Do you want or need a car, or do you want the freedom of not needing a car but still being able to attend great activities away from the resort.  If your answers point you to Ko'Olina go there or to one of the other 5 Hawaiian Islands, if your answers point you to the HHV and Waikiki go there.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 11, 2013)

*The Half Full Half Empty Perspective Would Apply Hear*



blackfoot said:


> Currently spending 19 days here @ Lagoon Towers. We are in a 1BR ungraded room facing the lagoon and Diamond Head.
> 
> We have had nothing but a noise problems- first w/ Movies being played on a large Projected Screen w/ 8' high speakers projecting sound right into the side of the Lagoon Towers at night in a volume that it is hard to have a conversation. Interesting, because there are only a couple of people watching the movie but they are managing to piss off half the building staying here. I called the Hotel Management and they don't care because the movies are  published in the daily newspaper as guest entertainment and they will NOT stop them.I asked why can't they project the sound facing towards the ocean and was told they always do it this way.Poor decision making of the Management in my opinion!
> 
> ...



You are annoyed at the noise at the HHV.  You are annoyed that they moved the Luau.  You are annoyed at management not adjusting their plan to suit your desires.  I can relate to each one of your thoughts, since I have been at the HHV for over 500 nights in the last 6 years.  I would love them to adjust the way they do things to satisfy me, however, I understand that there are thousands of people involved in the HHV.  I look at all the things I love about Waikiki and HHV; I will not bore you with them, but I believe you may be able to name some if you focus on the positive and look at the half full glass instead of the half empty glass.  Doing so makes these issues seem so small compared to the snow/ice storm that is coming down on the NY metro area where we live.  You may live in a place with snow, ice, cold, and intolerant attitudes that I find extremely undesirable and I wouldn't tolerate.  However, what I experience at the HHV makes me want to stay at the HHV as many nights as I can.  If you don't see enough liquid in the glass to make you come back, so be it, I would never leave if I didn't have to.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 11, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> The issue with timeshares as well as real estate is location, location, location.  Do you like the hustle and bustle of Waikiki or the quite of Ko'Olina.  Do you want to walk to restaurants, shops and activities or do you want to drive.  Do you want or need a car, or do you want the freedom of not needing a car but still being able to attend great activities away from the resort.  If your answers point you to Ko'Olina go there or to one of the other 5 Hawaiian Islands, if your answers point you to the HHV and Waikiki go there.



I don't think I complained (I could be wrong, after all I screwed up reservation ) about the hustle & bustle of Waikiki or the noise at HHV (that was the OP complaining ), I was complaining/whining about being too far from all the action: the ocean, pools, beach (yes the beach), the bars, the music, etc, etc.  Also too far from my DW's son, who is in the Lagoon Tower.

i thought that I had booked our 1-BDRM in the Lagoon Tower, so at the last minute when a studio became available in the Lagoon Tower, I booked it for my DW's son.  But when we checked in, they put us in the Kalia Tower (the old folks home) and DW's son in the Lagoon Tower.  I've tried numerous times to switch one of us to the other tower, too no avail.  They say we can not switch building, because of there cost centers.  They supposedly pre allocated rooms a certain way (costs centers) and say they can not change it in any way: my comment about being a corporate monster, just the way my home town of Las Vegas has become, a corporate mobster.     

So, yes I like the tranquil beaches of Ka'anapali and Ko'olina.  But I booked HHV to be on the beach, not a 1/2 mile way.

Next year, after a week at the Marriott on Kauai, I'll be more careful to book a week in a 2-BDRM in the Lagoon Tower here at HHV for all of us.

Luau in 2 hours.  


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Luau in 2 hours.



Remember to keep the noise down.  :hysterical:


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Next year, after a week at the Marriott on Kauai, I'll be more careful to book a week in a 2-BDRM in the Lagoon Tower here at HHV for all of us.



If you liked the view of the fireworks from Kalia, you'll love it from a 2BR-Premier (ocean front) unit at Lagoon.

By the way, don't get any ideas about starting a rickshaw concession at HHV. I thought of it first!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 11, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> Remember to keep the noise down.  :hysterical:


Party  Party

I just popped the cap off a Longboard:  getting ready for Kalua Pork and Mi-Ti's (?)


----------



## Blues (Dec 11, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> Let's not rub it in, now!



Would it help if I said that I'll have to work for at least a few of those days?



Tamaradarann said:


> Your staying at HHV on the company dime.  I retired a job that I loved and would have continued if I could stay at the HHV in the winter.  I just hated the NY winters.  Can I work for your company for no pay?



I dunno, do you have any experience in ocean science or ocean engineering?

Yeah, I too could retire now at age 62, but I'm enjoying the job too much; and the perks are too good.  Oh, the perils of an enjoyable job!  :hysterical:

But it's not like they send me there every year or anything.  I think the last time I went to a work conference at HHV was about 15 years ago.  (But they did send me to Hilton Waikoloa Village a couple years ago...)

-Bob


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

Blues said:


> Would it help if I said that I'll have to work for at least a few of those days?



Not if you'll be wearing an aloha shirt while you're working!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 12, 2013)

Anybody else getting PM's from the OP? I've  gotten 3.  Here's one of them:

[_Content of private message removed.  Posting without first obtaining approval of sender is not appropriate._ - mg]


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 12, 2013)

*Just Kidding of course*



Blues said:


> Would it help if I said that I'll have to work for at least a few of those days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I am kidding.  I am a Chemical Engineer, but my only experience that could be related is working on waste management operations when the Ocean Garbage Barge was floating around the east coast of the US with no place to dock and dump in the late 1980's.  I would only be interested in the position if it could give me about 3 months in the winter stationed in Hawaii.


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> They say we can not switch building, because of there cost centers.  They supposedly pre allocated rooms a certain way (costs centers) and say they can not change it in any way:
> 
> 
> Last year DD2 stayed 1 night in the lagoon twr, thought it was too far from beach walk, asked to switch to Kalia, and stayed the next 2 nights (the rest of her stay) in Kalia.  So it's possible.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 13, 2013)

It might only be possible IF, and that's a big IF, there is actual inventory.  Many times at HHV all of the TS rooms are booked solid.


----------



## momteresa1987 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, it looks like I'm in the minority here but I love the HHV. We stayed there for 3 years before buying into HGVC (resale). We bought the Lagoon Tower because we loved the HHV so much. We just completed a stay at the Lagoon Tower (12/6-12/13) and we really enjoyed it. We were on the side directly across from the Ilikai but had a nice ocean view. The construction was a little annoying but it really didn't bother us. The events on the lawn were usually over with by the time we got back to the unit. I saw where someone said it was 'fake Hawaiian' or something like that. I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but I really love the décor. In my opinion there is something really pretty look at all over the grounds and the grounds are immaculate. 

The other reviews here as opposed to my opinion bring to mind what someone told me years ago when I was expecting by first babies (twins!). The advice was to ask everyone for their opinion and then make up your own mind   My husband and I, a couple who traveled with us this last time, and a co-worker who independently traveled there.... all of us love the HHV and the Lagoon Tower.  If you are looking for a really laid back place that isn't crowded then the Big Island would be a better choice (in my opinion). I love Oahu but we really stay on the go there and don't spend much time truly relaxing. We love walking around Waikiki in the evening looking at al the stores and eating at the YardHouse, Hard Rock Café, and Waikiki Cheeseburger. In the day time we love renting a car and checking out all the beaches on the East and North shores. The sunset cruise is our very favorite thing to do in Waikiki. We love to use the HHV as a base for all our activities on the island. Our room was a refreshing oasis when we took time to actually stay in it 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 26, 2013)

momteresa1987 said:


> Hi, it looks like I'm in the minority here but I love the HHV. We stayed there for 3 years before buying into HGVC (resale). We bought the Lagoon Tower because we loved the HHV so much. We just completed a stay at the Lagoon Tower (12/6-12/13) and we really enjoyed it. We were on the side directly across from the Ilikai but had a nice ocean view. The construction was a little annoying but it really didn't bother us. The events on the lawn were usually over with by the time we got back to the unit. I saw where someone said it was 'fake Hawaiian' or something like that. I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but I really love the décor. In my opinion there is something really pretty look at all over the grounds and the grounds are immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you stayed in the Kalia Tower?  If so, what's your opinion and how do you compare it to the Lagoon Tower?

From what I remember (it's been a whole 2-weeks since we were there), the only advantage to the Kalia Tower over the Lagoon Tower is the balcony in/off the bedrooms and they don't care about the towel cards.  Otherwise, I like the Lagoon Tower so much more than Kalia.


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## bastroum (Dec 26, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Have you stayed in the Kalia Tower?  If so, what's your opinion and how do you compare it to the Lagoon Tower?
> 
> From what I remember (it's been a whole 2-weeks since we were there), the only advantage to the Kalia Tower over the Lagoon Tower is the balcony in/off the bedrooms and they don't care about the towel cards.  Otherwise, I like the Lagoon Tower so much more than Kalia.
> 
> ...



There is a Starbucks in the Kalia Tower!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 26, 2013)

bastroum said:


> There is a Starbucks in the Kalia Tower!




I kept debating that one. 

1 other advantage of Kalia would be the closer proximity to the buses if you want to use them.  But, I'd rather be close to the beach and Tropics.  We enjoyed the entertainment, food, & drinks at Tropics.  If you happen to be at Tropics when a game (Pro Football when we were there) comes on, they have some really good specials on food & drinks.  


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 26, 2013)

*There could be a Starbucks in my Apartment*



bastroum said:


> There is a Starbucks in the Kalia Tower!



There could be a Starbucks in my Apartment and I wouldn't use it.  Why would I pay for coffee when I can make it and drink it for free in my apartment?


----------



## bastroum (Dec 26, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> There could be a Starbucks in my Apartment and I wouldn't use it.  Why would I pay for coffee when I can make it and drink it for free in my apartment?



We all do what we enjoy.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 26, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Have you stayed in the Kalia Tower?  If so, what's your opinion and how do you compare it to the Lagoon Tower?



Faster elevators (by far) at Kalia. And an air-conditioned lobby which, on some days, is a welcome thing!


----------



## momteresa1987 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Kalia tower versus Lagoon*



Ron98GT said:


> Have you stayed in the Kalia Tower?  If so, what's your opinion and how do you compare it to the Lagoon Tower?
> 
> From what I remember (it's been a whole 2-weeks since we were there), the only advantage to the Kalia Tower over the Lagoon Tower is the balcony in/off the bedrooms and they don't care about the towel cards.  Otherwise, I like the Lagoon Tower so much more than Kalia.
> 
> ...



Hi, we've never stayed in the Kalia Tower. This was our first trip using the timeshare; the previous 3 trips were all in the Rainbow Tower. When we decided to buy in to the HGVC we only really looked at the Lagoon Tower because it's right by the Rainbow Tower and we always loved being so close to the beach and the lagoon. I think the Kalia is newer but I understand they've been remodeling the Lagoon tower. I'm not sure if they are finished, I think they are. We loved it and don't regret our decision at all. We are already booked to go back on 11/29. We always said it shouldn't matter to us where we stay on Oahu because we are never in our room but we just love the HHV so we couldn't bring ourselves to stay anywhere else. We did spend one night at the Outrigger Waikiki (it was fine but not "home") and I want to spend one night in the "pink hotel" (Royal Hawaiian) just because of the history


----------



## linsj (Dec 27, 2013)

This is one of my favorite resorts in the world. I've stayed in the hotel side and timeshare units in both Lagoon and Kalia towers. I wrote a comparison review of studios in Kalia here, review #4:
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=7a8b61c3-9c5f-4098-bbbe-13a0f2de1833

Some of it applies to tower comparisons.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 27, 2013)

*And we Should!*



bastroum said:


> We all do what we enjoy.



Those who have a need or great desire for Starbucks should enjoy.  But, I bet the difference in cost between the free coffee in the room versus a cup or two at Starbucks a day for two people in a ten day vacation could mean an extra night at the "Open Season" rental rate.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 27, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> Those who have a need or great desire for Starbucks should enjoy.  But, I bet the difference in cost between the free coffee in the room versus a cup or two at Starbucks a day for two people in a ten day vacation could mean an extra night at the "Open Season" rental rate.




The prices weren't that bad.   When I went to make coffee our 1st morning, I had a cracked coffee pot, which had to be replaced.  The front desk told me to get our coffees at Starbucks, charge it to the room, and they would pay for it, which they did.  The coffee was about/less-than $2 and my french vanilla latte was about/less-than $5.  But, like you, I'd rather make a pot of Hawaiian coffee in the TS room each morning, but to each his/her own.

Kalia is both a hotel and TS tower.  Plus you have 3 hotel towers next to Kalia.  So for those staying in hotel rooms and those staying in a TS room for a short stay, I could see Starbucks being a tasty convenience: that's when I'd use it.



Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2013)

*How much does that add up to?*



Ron98GT said:


> The prices weren't that bad.   When I went to make coffee our 1st morning, I had a cracked coffee pot, which had to be replaced.  The front desk told me to get our coffees at Starbucks, charge it to the room, and they would pay for it, which they did.  The coffee was about/less-than $2 and my french vanilla latte was about/less-than $5.  But, like you, I'd rather make a pot of Hawaiian coffee in the TS room each morning, but to each his/her own.
> 
> Kalia is both a hotel and TS tower.  Plus you have 3 hotel towers next to Kalia.  So for those staying in hotel rooms and those staying in a TS room for a short stay, I could see Starbucks being a tasty convenience: that's when I'd use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk



So how much does that add up to?  $2+$5 X 2 cups a day equals $14/day x 10 days equals $140.  I believe that certainly does equal or exceed the cost of an open season night in a one bedroom.  I would take the extra night.  By the way we stay for approximately 100 nights each year so that savings would be an extra 10 nights, which could be a vacation of a lifetime for many people!


----------



## bastroum (Dec 28, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> So how much does that add up to?  $2+$5 X 2 cups a day equals $14/day x 10 days equals $140.  I believe that certainly does equal or exceed the cost of an open season night in a one bedroom.  I would take the extra night.  By the way we stay for approximately 100 nights each year so that savings would be an extra 10 nights, which could be a vacation of a lifetime for many people!



So you have proven that Starbucks is expensive. Why stop there. I know people that think airplane tickets are too expensive, so instead of going to Hawaii they drive to timeshares close by. The Wall Street Journal is worth a couple of nights a year. If you lower the temperature in your home in the winter you could pick up a few more nights. Don't run the air conditioning in the summer and get a couple more. BTW, I don't buy a Starbucks very often, I think the prices are way out of line. I do however believe that some people really enjoy Starbucks. They go not only for the product, but also go for the social experience of meeting their friends and new people. In that way, I feel that I'd rather have a Starbucks in the Tower than not have one as in the Lagoon or GW.

I am currently at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and it just put in a Starbucks last year. It's packed every day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 28, 2013)

bastroum said:


> So you have proven that Starbucks is expensive. Why stop there. I know people that think airplane tickets are too expensive, so instead of going to Hawaii they drive to timeshares close by. The Wall Street Journal is worth a couple of nights a year. If you lower the temperature in your home in the winter you could pick up a few more nights. Don't run the air conditioning in the summer and get a couple more. BTW, I don't buy a Starbucks very often, I think the prices are way out of line. I do however believe that some people really enjoy Starbucks. They go not only for the product, but also go for the social experience of meeting their friends and new people. In that way, I feel that I'd rather have a Starbucks in the Tower than not have one as in the Lagoon or GW.
> 
> I am currently at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and it just put in a Starbucks last year. It's packed every day.


What are they mostly getting, cold drinks like the Frap's?

I got an email from Starbucks this morning.  If your a Starbucks Rewards member, they have a member exclusive: their espresso beverage drinks (latte's) are 1/2 off today only.  It says offer code 354.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 28, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> What are they mostly getting, cold drinks like the Frap's?
> 
> I got an email from Starbucks this morning.  If your a Starbucks Rewards member, they have a member exclusive: their espresso beverage drinks (latte's) are 1/2 off today only.  It says offer code 354.



Busy in the am for coffee and breakfast. Slows down as the day progresses. The Marketplace, is the only other location for food at the resort and it is EXTREMELY expensive. ie, $17.00 Cheeseburgers, $13.00 footlong hotdogs. About the same prices you'd find at the HHV places to eat.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 28, 2013)

bastroum said:


> Busy in the am for coffee and breakfast. Slows down as the day progresses. The Marketplace, is the only other location for food at the resort and it is EXTREMELY expensive. ie, $17.00 Cheeseburgers, $13.00 footlong hotdogs. About the same prices you'd find at the HHV places to eat.




What about Longboards?


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## bastroum (Dec 28, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> What about Longboards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk



Longboards is only open for dinner. We have had terrible experiences there over the years (food was horrible) and refuse to go back. The prices at Longboards are comparable with Leilani's, Hula Grill and Maui Fish and Pasta which are all at Whaler's Village and the food is MUCH better. For cheaper food we go to Cool Cats, Aloha Mixed Plate, Teddy's Burgers, Betty's Beach Cafe and China Boat.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2013)

*No No No that is really not the point*



bastroum said:


> So you have proven that Starbucks is expensive. Why stop there. I know people that think airplane tickets are too expensive, so instead of going to Hawaii they drive to timeshares close by. The Wall Street Journal is worth a couple of nights a year. If you lower the temperature in your home in the winter you could pick up a few more nights. Don't run the air conditioning in the summer and get a couple more. BTW, I don't buy a Starbucks very often, I think the prices are way out of line. I do however believe that some people really enjoy Starbucks. They go not only for the product, but also go for the social experience of meeting their friends and new people. In that way, I feel that I'd rather have a Starbucks in the Tower than not have one as in the Lagoon or GW.
> 
> I am currently at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and it just put in a Starbucks last year. It's packed every day.



No the fact that Starbucks is expensive is not the point.  You earn and spend your money the way you wish and I will as well.  My husband and I brought lunch to work and either had coffee at home or at work our entire career.  We could have afforded coffee on the road and lunch out everyday.  However, we retired at 59 and spend the winter in Hawaii.  Everyone should spend their money the way they want.  I was just pointing out how much that particular item costs.  By the way we didn't even have A/C until I went through menopause and still run it very infrequently and leave the windows and sliding door open in Hawaii without using A/C.  In addition, if that social experience is of value to you then the cost is invaluable.  We socialize differently but we appreciate it highly.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 29, 2013)

momteresa1987 said:


> Hi, it looks like I'm in the minority but I love the HHV.



Clearly, you are not.  I love your post.  It expresses so well how I feel about HHV.  We have owned at HHV since before they opened.  One thing is clear.  HHV books up faster then any other HGVC timeshare.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 29, 2013)

*How come so little availability at HHV and lots at other resorts*



jehb2 said:


> Clearly, you are not.  I love your post.  It expresses so well how I feel about HHV.  We have owned at HHV since before they opened.  One thing is clear.  HHV books up faster then any other HGVC timeshare.



If HHV Lagoon Tower is so bad how come there is so little availability there and so much at a lot of other timeshares.  Please all those that don't like the Lagoon Tower don't reserve it.  Those who don't like their Lagoon ownership should sell it.  There are a lot of other timeshares out there waiting for people to reserve and own.  Why reserve and own where you don't like?  I reserve many places that I don't own in the Hilton system and through RCI.  The system is made to make you happy with your ownership.  Be happy.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 31, 2013)

*Lagoon Tower Availability*

We will be checking in to the Lagoon Tower on January 4th.  We have changed our plane reservations from January 4th to January 1st to avoid the snow delays that will inevitably effect the NY area January 2-4. 

I checked to see if there was three nights January 1st to 4th available at the HHV.  Guess what, there is no availability.  There is availability in Las Vegas and Orlando locations.  Why is there availability in the areas that have such great resorts, and no availability in the Lagoon Tower that has so many problems?

I booked 3 nights in a standard hotel room using Hilton Honors for 50,000 points/night. 

I will ask for a free upgrade since I am Gold HHonors member.  The last time we did this for 2 nights we had a Ocean Front room facing Diamond Head.  

This Hliton Hawaiian Village and the Hilton system really sucks!  I can't wait to book my next vacation at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.


----------

